# the hubby smoking



## usafvetwife

Here is Trent smoking a AVO maduro and proof he does smile. Lol. Loving the smell but is a little strong for me so far.


----------



## WNYTony

Great picture, but I can't believe you let him wear that ugly shirt in it !


----------



## Hermit

Oh yeah, that's a smile. :lol:


----------



## Scott W.

Looks like a very happy fellow.


----------



## usafvet509

@WNYTony , lemme guess ... Rangers?


----------



## WNYTony

usafvet509 said:


> @WNYTony , lemme guess ... Rangers?


Sadly, no.

Sabres :banghead:


----------



## Bernardini

WNYTony said:


> Sadly, no.
> 
> Sabres :banghead:


Oh Tony, my condolences. I'm a die hard Ranger fan still getting over last years Cup run. They wont get that close again. But rooting for the Sabres, man you must enjoy punishment.


----------



## WNYTony

Bernardini said:


> Oh Tony, my condolences. I'm a die hard Ranger fan still getting over last years Cup run. They wont get that close again. But rooting for the Sabres, man you must enjoy punishment.


You have no idea..... Bills fan as well


----------



## KawandaBlack

looks like he's having a great time  cool pic, btw


----------



## Old Smokey

Settle down Trent, save some excitement for Christmas morning.:dude:


----------



## jp1979

Trent be like....

The Pointer Sisters - I'm So Excited - YouTube


----------



## usafvet509

Had a couple local friends over for a herf yesterday. For the first time in 2 weeks since.the.flu.and.bronchitis, Iwas able to actually smoke and enjoy a cigar. As such, I had been absent here for a while, but I see I took the same ribbing lol @jp1979 , @Old Smokey .


----------



## Weldon78

COOL!!!


----------

